# The Lawnmower



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

A little joke for you Spring Fix it procrastinators!!!


The Lawnmower

When our lawnmower broke and wouldn't run, my wife kept hinting to me that I should get it fixed. But, somehow, I always had something else to take care of first -- the truck, the car, fishing, always something more important to me.

Finally she thought of a clever way to make her point. When I arrived home one day, I found her seated in the tall grass, busily snipping away with a tiny pair of sewing scissors.

I watched silently for a short time and then went into the house. I was gone only a few minutes. When I came out again I handed her a toothbrush. "When you finish cutting the grass," I said, "you might as well sweep the sidewalk."

The doctors say I will walk again, but I will always have a limp.


----------



## dirtybernie (Dec 27, 2005)

OUCH! :furious:


----------



## jaso22 (Mar 23, 2006)

*toothbrush*

Was that a chinese toothbrush?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HEHEHE ----

The ole' orange stick...........we get it for you wholesale!
edro: edro: edro: edro: edro: edro: edro:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

You two are pair to draw to!!!:cowboy:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Boy you sure have to be careful when you help a woman out. Seemed like an awful nice gesture to me. LOLL


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

reminds me of this photo

yumyum yumyum yumyum yumyum yumyum 

<img src=http://www.saintroad.com/backrow.jpg>

LOLL


----------

